# good non fitted tee for women



## thomnel53 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have some female customers who would like a non fitted option for tees. I use Next Level boyfriend for my women's tees but I guess some don't like the fitted tees. Could anyone recommend a good option that works well with dtg?


----------



## RS Farmah (Feb 4, 2015)

To be honest, I have personally tried lots of brands inc Gildan, FOTL, Anvil, BTC, American Apparell, B&C and have always found that the tees are always fitted. FOTL can be a little generous but I've always found that the cuts vary batch to batch.

We normally recommend going for a bigger size, as it's hard to get high cotton content tees in the fashion tees. 
The other alternative is to go for a heavy cotton style as these tend not to be as fitted as, for example, Gildan Softstyle. 
Gildan Premium Cotton is a decent cut and an absolute dream to print on.


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We use Anvil 880 and LAT for the over 30 and fuller sized ladies. We use Bella for the fitted style


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

LAT has a more boxed fit shirt with their "misses" styles. "Junior" styles are their fitted shirts.


----------

